
JPMorgan ship seized after found $1B worth of drugs on it - jeanlucas
https://www.businessinsider.my/cocaine-ship-jpmorgan-owns-vessel-seized-by-us-cbp-2019-7/
======
drenvuk
Who is big enough to be shipping greater than $1B worth of drugs on a cargo
ship? That's pretty interesting.

~~~
SHAKEDECADE
Well apparently J.P. Morgan is..

~~~
drenvuk
You say that like they are the source... Maybe I wasn't clear.

